# Toothpick Holder



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a toothpick holder I made out of mahogany. The finial is stained with minwax ebony stain. Fill the little cup with toothpicks. Raise the lid, get a toothpick and lower the lid. I already have orders for 9. I think they will sell well with salt and pepper mills.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice, Bernie. Hope they sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A clever design. Your work always impresses me Bernie.


----------



## plomanto (Jan 5, 2008)

Great idea and very well done ! !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Quite beautiful Bernie, but it made me sad as it recalled a friend of over 40 years who died late last year. After retiring in his fifties he spent long days in his shed turning all manner of giftware including kitchen and toilet roll holders, wind chimes and of course toothpick holders, all of which he sold through a couple of city centre gift shops. In all those years I never got to see him actually at the lathe.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Bernie. You nailed it looks like. I saw these in the new Wood Magazine and thought of you. Sell a bunch bud!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice Bernie


My granddad gave me one along time ago,,but I think they call it a shot glass  but it works well for a Toothpick Holder also..... 



==========


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Yep Harry that is a fine looking holder. I am starting to find out that kitchen utensil such as bowl, salt and pepper mills, etc. are faster sellers at least here anyway than the fancy turnings. Thanks again.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Nice job. I turned one of them couple weeks ago. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mitch. I have a few more to go and am trying to figure out what to use for the finials. I have some good ambrosia maple for the bodies. I think some walnut, purpleheart, bocate, and maybe some osage orange might work.


----------

